# iPad et kindle



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir a tous

Une petite question me trotte : est ce que quelqu'un possède un iPad ET un kindle ?


Si oui volontiers pour les avis


P.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2012)

J'ai un iPad, ma mère un Kindle.

Je lui ai conseillé le Kindle (et le lui ai offert), car elle aime lire. Un iPad aurait pu convenir, mais elle a déjà un Mac portable et cela aurait fait double emploi sans apporter un vrai confort de lecture comme sur le kindle. 

Ensuite, j'ai prix le Kindle pour la bibliothèque plus importante en terme de choix et la facilité d'utilisation par rapport aux autres liseuses style Fnac.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2012)

C'est vraiment si bon pour lire ?

Il faudrait que je me déplace en boutique voir ce que ça donne de lire sur un kindle !


----------



## Dadaz (3 Mai 2012)

Oui l'écran du Kindle (et des lisseuses) est incomparable pour la lecture.
La technologie e-ink est nickel, on a l'impression de livre un livre, ce n'est pas du tout fatiguant pour les yeux comme un écran d'ordinateur.
Par contre, ce n'est bien sur pas rétro-éclairé, il faut une source de lumière pour le kindle.
Sinon, niveau achat, c'est hyper simple. Ma femme lit 2 à 3 livres par semaine, le Kindle à sauver mes étagères, qui ne craques plus sous le poid d'un nombre croissant de livre !


----------



## nikomimi (4 Mai 2012)

Comment elle fait pour en lire autant ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Comment elle fait pour en lire autant ?



autant??? 2 à 3 livres par semaine, ça veut dire 1 livres pour 2 jours... Si tu as une heure de trajet pour aller bosser, que tu lis une heure avant d'aller te coucher, ça fait 6h par bookin, je trouve pas que ça soit abusé...


----------



## nikomimi (4 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas quel genre de bouquin tu lis mais 6h pour un bouquin soit il fait 150 pages soit tu lit extremement vite. Bref désolé pour le HS.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Je sais pas quel genre de bouquin tu lis mais 6h pour un bouquin soit il fait 150 pages soit tu lit extremement vite. Bref désolé pour le HS.


 6h, soit 360 minutes au total, ça fait 50 secondes par pages, ce qui n'est pas significativement rapide... 

Désolé pour le hs aussi...


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2012)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est vraiment si bon pour lire ?



Oui, vraiment. J'ai l'impression d'avoir une feuille de papier devant moi quand je tiens un Kindle.

Il reste à faire disparaître la partie plastique et rendre ce livre électronique plus proche d'un vrai livre pour que ce soir génial.

C'est le gros reproche que je fais un Kindle, son coté trop gadget électronique. Il aurait fallu l'orienter vers une déclinaison d'un livre avec une couverture cuir par exemple et sans bord disgracieux.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mai 2012)

Ca fait un peu geek si j'ai un iPhone un iPad et un Kindle


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2012)

Non, tu es juste adaptable et utilises les bons outils en fonction de tes besoins.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Non, tu es juste adaptable et utilises les bons outils en fonction de tes besoins.



De toute façon j'emmène toujours mon iPhone, iPad et un bouquin alors bon :-D


----------

